# August '14 Official MOTM Vote Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​Finally we get to VOTE , YEAH ...

Sup Smurf .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

voted! and it wasn't for me...still 0%!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Surprise Surprise Surprise, --​ Vote --


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I came and got on the desktop just so I could vote  that's a big list!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Members VOTE ​ Here !


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

how does one qualify to be voted upon?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> how does one qualify to be voted upon?


Have to be nominated by another member like so:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/84-m...ugust-14-official-motm-submission-thread.html


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats JJ!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats JJ.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

WTF Congrats JJ


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, thank you for all the votes. Hearts for everyone! <3


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

darn I missed this one


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Smurf, stop smurfboarding down that mountain and get JJ her winner's goodies!!


----------

